# compressor pump problem



## crackercap

Okay, I'm new to the forum and I hope someone can offer me some help in diagnosing my problem which is, I have a 5hp, 40gal Magnum electric air compressor. It takes forever to pump up. It is a twin cylinder pump and only one cylinder appears to be pulling in air, if I put my finger over the air filter intake it is sucking air. If I do the same over the other air filter intake, it is blowing warm air. All lines are unobstructed. I have removed both heads and can find no visible difference between the two heads as to why one is pumping and one is not. Shouldn't both cylinders be pulling in air and shouldn't this set up pump up fairly fast? My son is fairly well versed in mechanics and he is stumped also. Any one have any suggestions or possible solutions?


----------



## cedgo

Hello,
It does eventually make air? Then one cylinder must be working.
Sounds like it could be a bad valve on the one cylinder.


----------



## crackercap

*valve*

How does one determine if a valve is bad, are there visual signs?


----------



## cedgo

I would think that there should be some visual signs. 
On the compression stroke, the intake valve should close, or no air would exhaust through the intake. Maybe dirt or some other debris? Springs?
All this just a guess. Hard to diagnose from an arm chair. Good luck. Let us know what you discover.


----------



## crackercap

cedgo said:


> I would think that there should be some visual signs.
> On the compression stroke, the intake valve should close, or no air would exhaust through the intake. Maybe dirt or some other debris? Springs?
> All this just a guess. Hard to diagnose from an arm chair. Good luck. Let us know what you discover.


 I guess for the most part, I should pull the head and cylinder and check for wear, etc. Hopefully, I can find some culprit for lack of performanmce.


----------



## rhenning

Cheap and used for painting work shouldn't be used in the same sentence. You need to buy a good pump/compressor or you will never get a good paint job. You will have oil, water and dirt problems form a cheap compressor. Roger


----------



## gatyava

thank.


----------

